# Playing with the 401



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Looky! Aren't they beautiful? I test sewed all the decorative stitches on the Singer 401 today:









No stablizer was used! I'm loving this machine!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

next.....

put the needle position in 4, 5, 1, 2, even 2-1/2! then put in a twin needle and start over!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice! That's the first thing I did when I got my Janome MC9500 too, lol. It has around 100 decorative stitches, not including the built-in embroidery designs. My last machine (which was almost 30 years old) only had about 20, I was so excited!

Westie, you're a troublemaker, lol! 

P.S. CJ, that really is a nice machine, it looks brand new!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice machine and good looking sew-out on those designs.

I need to pull out my grandmother's old New Home/Janome - it has sorta cam's.

I remember when cam machines were the top of line.

I think you have yourself a really nice machine.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I am really tickled with this machine! It is just like new, and the more I sew on it the happier I get! Who knew? Okay you guys did. LOL

After Christmas I'm taking the Big Bernina up for servicing, then she's going up for sale!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

You got a keeper there, CJ. That's a great machine. No doubt, someone else loved her, too!!

There is nothing like those proven workhorses!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow! Those stitches are beautiful!!!! What would the double needle do? I've just recently heard of them and have never used one or seen it used.
Thanks
Heidi


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I've had double needles for my machines but guess I've been afraid to try using them. Looks like we gonna experiment.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the 401 should take 2 regular needles as the double...in other words you won't need a special needle. My 503 works that way but I have only played with it a time or two.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CJ,

Those are some really pretty stitches. The black material looks like a black felt square, am I close? If not what is it, I've got a couple of machines here with lots of decorative stitches I'd like to do that with.

Joe


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, the 401 uses two regular needles for twin needle work, versus a "double" needle.

Joe, yes the stitch sample sewout is on cheap acrylic felt. I find it works beautifully for this purpose as it doesn't fray so you can make a "book" of sample stitches out of it, it's somewhat stiff so doesn't require stablizer either.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CJ,

Thanks, we'll get us some and play with our machines. 

Just for my curiosity, what stitch settings did you use for those fancy stitches?

Joe


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

A few of those are the built in stitches, but most of those are done with the cams that you can get for the machine. I was able to find cams 1-22 except for 17, on EBay. I don't know if there are more or not.

I had the red stitch width lever on 4 or 5 for most of those, and stitch length on the bottom edge of the "Fine" control, which is 20 stitches per inch. The dial on the front of the machine was set on "A" and "Special". It's been a real treat using those, first time I ever had to get out a manual to figure out what something did on a machine! LOL


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

While the Singer Slants can use 2 needles side by side, I love the options using the two needles on the cross bar.

I use the 4.0 and 6.0 when using it for a mock cover stitch, preferring the 4.0 for thinner knits. but find uses for the others. I don't have a 8.0 and am not sure it will fit through the needle plate (zigZag) but won't know until I match one up to my needleplate. No stores in my area carry an 8.0.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Westbrook, can I use a double needle on the 401, in lieu of two needles side by side?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> A few of those are the built in stitches, but most of those are done with the cams that you can get for the machine. I was able to find cams 1-22 except for 17, on EBay. I don't know if there are more or not.


cams 1-5 came with the 401, the rest of the cams are built in. Cam 22 is for stretch and sew and there is a special foot for that cam, however this cam does not work in the 400 or 500 series. In the 403 and 503 machines, they came with no built in special stitches and require a "0" cam to do the zig zag stitch. The cams were sold separately. The cams that came with the 403 and 503 were 0-4.

Here is the cam chat... on the left is the combination for the built in stitches for the 401, on the right is the cams for the 403.
http://www.newenglandsimpleliving.com/singer500acamchart.htm

Cam 17 is GR3 on the 401

When you see the White Top Hat Cams, they are for the 750 and 758. These machines could do simple embroidery stitches but the white cams do not fit in the 400-600 machines.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm confused... the rest of my cams look just like 1-5 that came with the machine, external black discs. #22 and the accompanying foot work just fine on my 401. All those stitches I posted were done with the external cams.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

CJ said:


> I'm confused... the rest of my cams look just like 1-5 that came with the machine, external black discs. #22 and the accompanying foot work just fine on my 401. All those stitches I posted were done with the external cams.


you can do those stitches without the cams though. Somewhere online or in the manual if you got one is a chart that tells you what letters do what stitches. Actually its on the inside of the flip top of the 500 I have. Settings AK are for straight stitch and so on. I don't have the machine set up right now to see more of them.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

The 401 and 500 were the top of the line sewing machines, they came with the internal cam stack the does all of the stitches those cams do.

When you lift the lid, you see BO, AK and etc. those stitches are build in. Just dial it in on the machine. You have to pull the dark knob out and push the other knob in to change the internal cam stack.

Singer made a stripped down version, the 403 and 503. Without the cams it was nothing more then a straight stitch machine. However, you could upgrade it as you could afford the cams or needed a specific stitch. The 403 and 503 can't even do a zigzag without the "0" cam.

So you have the top of the line Singer for that era (personally, no other machine Singer made can compare).

I posted a link up a few showing the comparison between the numbers on the 401 (and 500) to the cams the 403 (and 503) use.

carefully put your cams away... you may need them when you buy a 403! <smile> however, you don't need them for the 401, other then the 1-5 that came with the machine.

there is a basting cam 23.

scroll down to the red fabric to see the twin needle decorative stitches
http://blog.sew-classic.com/2008/10/25/singer-401-401a-403--403a--404--sewing-machine-review.aspx


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooh, those double needle stitches are pretty! Okay, now I'm really envious, lol!


----------

